

MIT Startup Bootcamp (Digg, Taskrabbit, etc.): Live Feed - MIT_Hacker
http://startupbootcamp.mit.edu/index.html

======
MIT_Hacker
A couple of speakers have already passed, for example Brett Van Zuiden from
FilePicker.io

